# Skiptooth issues.



## Allpro2slow (May 2, 2019)

Alright, I'm still kind of new to this, I've recently acquired a JC Higgins with a skiptooth system. 

The wheels are totally shot, spokes are basically just rust.

I've been trying to find a solution to getting this bike rideable soon. 

Is it true that you can use a rear hub with an even amount of teeth and just grind out every other one? 

Is there a way to replace the sprocket and cog entirely so that I can ride this with a regular chain?

I appreciate it for what it is, but I ride my bikes and skip-teeth are heavy, not super available.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## whizzerbug (May 2, 2019)

I would replace the whole skip tooth system with a reg 1/2 .that's what I do


----------



## fattyre (May 3, 2019)

What kind of rear hub do you have?  _Sometimes_ its as simple as replacing the cog.

Never ground off teeth, but my guess it thats allot of work to find out it wont work.  Plus 1 inch pitch cogs can be thicker than 1/2 inch pitch so 1/2 inch chain won't mesh.

Sprocket replacement up front is easy.

I second the idea of replacing cog, sprocket & chain.  It pretty cheap to do.   Then you know everything is new and not worn & stretched.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 3, 2019)

pics
not super common for spokes to be so rusted that the wheel is unusable


----------



## Allpro2slow (May 6, 2019)

Sorry for the long absence. I was  working on essays all weekend.

I will update with pictures and measurements when I get home in an hour or two.


----------



## Allpro2slow (May 6, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/L3NYH3B


Here's an album of pictures.

Some of the spokes are loose against the rim and move but they do not bend.

The threaded part of all the spokes are completely rusted over and it is not possible to tighten or adjust them.

Not all of the spokes are loose though, some are fairly tight.

The hub has an odd amount of travel between the brake activating and coasting as well as taking an odd amount of travel to get it to grab so that you can pedal.

Would it be easier if I took a short video?


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2019)

from what I can see of the one wheel, it looks ok to me, but then I'm just seeing a small section...


----------



## Allpro2slow (May 9, 2019)

Thank you. I'm going to put some fat Frank's on and just not go hopping off any curbs.

Thank you guys for your input, it's really great to have such an amazing resource at hand while I took at my stable of bikes.


----------

